# Not Divorced or Seperated



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am an american living in England. my husband of 3 years is british. i have been living in the UK for about nearly 4 years now, we have a 3 year old daughter and another child on the way. my daughter is british because i gave birth to her here in england. my husband and i have been on a rough patch for a while now. we're not the same as we used to be.. our flaws showed, and it got really hard to accept them. i hated it here when i first came. i only tolerated for the sake of my husband. but now i tolerate it for the sake of my daughter. i'm miserable here because i dont know anybody. i have no family out here. i gave that up in oregon. I gave everything up and now i kind of regret it. i wish i would have givin birth to my daughter in oregon when i had the chance. because atleast shed have alot of her family around her. i could have provided more recourses for her. i have nothing out here. and i cant go back to the states even tho i really want to because that means id have to leave my daughter and i aint the type to abandon.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your daughter is a US citizen if you are, even if born outside the country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh how I know the situation you are in. I am from New Zealand and gave up EVERYTHING to come to the States to marry my dream guy. I was so in love. I gave up my well-paid career, my family, my country, my home. Our child is dual citizen, even though she was born here in the States. All for a guy who promised to love me forever, through better or worse.

Fast forward nearly 13 years - my husband has walked out on me and wants a divorce. I have no income, no job, no family, no resources. If it was not for my child, I would leave tomorrow and go home. My dad died a few years ago, my mum is in a nursing home and my family have also split up so I have nobody to even live with. My career is dead in the water. There is no way I can resurrect it after 13 yrs and 9 yrs as a stay at home mum. It would also mean i would have to live in Auckland which is so expensive I could not even begin to support both of us, after paying for day care.

I too, am stuck here. A rotten place in a very dark period of my life.


----------



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry brokenbythis how things turned out for you. its not fair how you had to give everything up and then be left to pick up peices. no one deserves that.. i fear thats whats gonna happen to me one day and then there will be nothing i can do about it. and unfortunately for me my daughter isnt a dual citizen. she would have been if i'd have gone to london to report her birth abroad but i didnt because i didnt know how to get to the american embassy from where i am now. if she was i probably would have brought my daughter back to the states to live with me if i had a social security number for her a while ago.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

First, I'd check with the embassy about her status. Second, you sound like you're homesick and are contemplating leaving your husband because of this. I think you should work on your marriage. You have a family. Remaining so dependent on your birth family isn't healthy. It's good to have their support but part of being a family is being able to be autonomous.


----------

